# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Sehenswertes aus aller Welt
(....ich wollte den anderen Thread damit nicht versauen.....  ::   )

Was nur eine Frage der Zeit war, nun ist es soweit:

Amy zeigt uns ihren 40'000 Euro Anbau   ::

----------


## schiene

also ich weis net,da faß ich mir lieber an die eigenen nicht vorhanden Titten.  ::

----------

Die hält aber auch nicht die Bälle flach.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die braucht das auch nicht, hat ja schließlich auch in Bälle investiert!

----------


## wein4tler

Tolle Bettwäsche gefällig?   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Und erst diese Fingernägel mit 1m Länge.

----------


## walter

> Tolle Bettwäsche gefällig?


Günstiger gabs die Bettwäsche mit zwei Burschen von hinten. Ich musste ja sparen.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Solange sie nciht "Löffelchen" machen!   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Donald Duck ist mindestens so alt wie der Ötzi aus den Tiroler Bergen.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie nennt man das?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Fluggemeinschaft!   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Moped-Fahrgemeinschaft in Thailand.

----------

> Und erst diese Fingernägel mit 1m Länge.


Wie putzt der sich wohl den Hintern ab?

----------


## wein4tler

Der Palmendieb (Birgus latro), im angelsächsischen Sprachraum auch Ganjokrebs oder Kokoskrebs (engl. coconut crab) genannt, ist ein zur Ordnung der Zehnfußkrebse (Decapoda) gehörendes Krebstier (Crustacea) aus der Familie der Landeinsiedlerkrebse (Coenobitidae). Dieser Familie werden zwei Gattungen zugeordnet: Die Gattung Coenobita, zu der etwa 15 Arten gehören, und die Gattung Birgus, deren einziger Vertreter der Palmendieb ist. Der Palmendieb, der unter anderem in der Lage ist, eine Kokosnuss zu öffnen, ist das größte an Land lebende Krebstier der Erde.
Ausgewachsen erreichen Palmendiebe eine Körperlänge von bis zu vierzig Zentimeter und ein Gewicht von drei bis vier Kilogramm. Die Spannweite der Beine kann bis zu einem Meter betragen. Der Palmendieb ist somit der größte, landlebende Vertreter der Arthropoden. Lediglich im Wasser, wo der Körper durch das Wasser getragen wird, werden Zehnfußkrebse noch größer. So haben männliche Exemplare der vor der japanischen Küste lebenden japanischen Riesenkrabbe (Macrocheira kaempferi), die als das größte Krebstier überhaupt gilt, eine Beinspannweite von fast vier Metern.

----------


## walter

Gottl, 
ist das ein Riesenviech.   ::  
Stell dir vor du schickst dein Kind mit dem Müll in den Hof.

----------


## odd

> Gottl, 
> ist das ein Riesenviech.   
> Stell dir vor du schickst dein Kind mit dem Müll in den Hof.


Ist doch praktisch, wenn sie mit dem Abendessen zurückkommt.

----------


## wein4tler

Skurriler Verwandter des Elefanten entdeckt:
Mehr als zwei Jahrtausende konnte sich das Tier vor neugierigen Augen der Menschen verbergen. Im Jahr 2005 schließlich tappte es in eine Kamerafalle in den Wäldern Tansanias. Nun hat es einen Namen: Das Graugesichtige Rüsselhündchen ist ein treuer Partner und eher mit Elefanten als mit Mäusen verwandt und wiegt 700 Gramm.

----------

Gestern kam in meinem Lieblingspuff das neue Ensemble für die Wintersaison an.




 ::

----------

Die sind ja gar nicht durchnummeriert. Unpraktisch.

----------


## wein4tler

Donnerwetter, Phommel, da haste aber viel zu tun bis Du da durch bist.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Die sind ja gar nicht durchnummeriert. Unpraktisch.


nimmst halt die im schwarzen Bikini
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na das ham wa gerne....Belegschaft ist schon da und eingekleidet, aber das Baugerüst steht noch!  ::

----------

Nach Amy hat sich nun auch Nicole ihre Dingens tunen lassen.

----------


## walter

abgetakelt, abgetakelter, am abgetakelsten.............

Seit Jahren werden wir durch die amerikanische Filmindustrie mit diesen Zombies bombardiert. Business as usual.

----------


## odd

[quote="Phommel"]Nach Amy hat sich nun auch Nicole ihre Dingens tunen lassen.

Da hätte ich eher das Gesicht liften lassen.

----------


## wein4tler

Skurilles bei Chinas Kampf gegen nackte Haut:
Quellen:
bworldonline.com

----------


## wein4tler

Phommel, ist das auch was Sehenswertes?

----------

Mir gefällt die Fresse von der nicht ...........  ::  

Die guckt so als ob die beim pudern immerzu oy oy oy oy jammert.

----------

Eine innere Stimme sagt mir, dass man mit dieser unbekannten Schönen dann doch viel mehr Späßchen hat.

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

YO, nur uebertreiben sollte man's mit dem bodybuilding net sooo  

Teilansicht:


VOLLBILD


 ::

----------

> YO, nur uebertreiben sollte man's mit dem bodybuilding net sooo



Weia, wenn die missioniert wird und die drückt die Beine zusammen.......


...da bist danach aber Paraplegiker.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, die wirkt wie ein Nußknacker. Autsch!

----------

Nächstes Gruseltierchen:

Angelina Jolie

----------


## Robert

> Nächstes Gruseltierchen:
> 
> Angelina Jolie


Bei dem Vermögen kann man da dann drüber wegsehen...   ::

----------


## walter

Klarer Fall von Bulimie.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Klarer Fall von natürlich häßlich!  ::

----------


## walter

Daniel,
immerhin genügen bei ihr 2 Bier um sie schöner zu saufen. 
Bei manchen Thaifrauen in D brauche ich schlicht einen Kasten.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Walter, mir dünkt du hast den falschen Umgang. 
Oder probier es mal mit Wein...  ::  
 ::

----------


## walter

Richtig Daniel,
heute abend bin ich zu einer Thai zum Essen eingeladen, für die ich anfangs gechattet habe. Nun hängt ein dicker Fisch an der Angel und das ist ihr Dank dafür.   ::   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

So, so, du betätigst dich also als Vermittler und Weg-Ebner!
Na dann, paß auf das du dir keine blutige Nase holst...   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Richtig Daniel,
> heute abend bin ich zu einer Thai zum Essen eingeladen, für die ich anfangs gechattet habe. Nun hängt ein dicker Fisch an der Angel und das ist ihr Dank dafür.


 ...für welche Scheisse sich Farangs doch alles einspannen lassen  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

> ...für welche Scheisse sich Farangs doch alles einspannen lassen



Ausnahmsweise mal völlig einig mit Willi bin.

----------

> So, so, du betätigst dich also als Vermittler und Weg-Ebner!...


Früher hätte man zu Walter Lude, Stänz, Loddel, (Thai: ?????  mä:ng da :Lächeln:  gesagt.   ::

----------


## walter

Ja, ja, redet nur. Habt doch selber alle Thaimädels.   ::

----------

Jetzt mal im Ernst, Walter.
Sag, dass Du Dir hier lediglich einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt hast und nicht wirklich einer [strike:2u30iv0n]Thaischlampe[/strike:2u30iv0n] Thai geholfen hast, potentiell eine Langnase vorzuführen, bzw. es vielleicht gemacht hast, aber im Rückblick als nicht gerade rühmlich für Dich ansiehst. Wiederholung nicht vorgesehen.
Ich tippe mal auf den Joke, weil ich mir die andere Variante nicht vorstellen kann (na ja, oder besser: möchte).
Wir sind ja fast alle vorgeführt worden und der Rest hat es noch vor sich.
Und gerade, wenn man es selber schon am eigenen Leib erfahren hat (und bei uns beiden ist jeweils ein unschuldiges Kind mit betroffen) wäre es doch ein absolutes 'no go' daran mitzuwirken, oder?
Also, ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht so war, wie Dein Post (irrtümlich) verstanden werden konnte.

----------


## walter

Ich erzähle später davon.

Aber eines vorab. Mir ist es manchmal unerklärlich wie Männer einer Thai, die schon in D lebt, also schon mindestens einen Partner mit grösster Wahrscheinlich geknickt hat, so naiv verfallen sind.

----------


## odd

Ach Du bist der Herzensbrecher, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Jungs in einem *renomierten Thailandforum* um Hilfe rufen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ich erzähle später davon.
> 
> Aber eines vorab. Mir ist es manchmal unerklärlich wie Männer einer Thai, die schon in D lebt, also schon mindestens einen Partner mit grösster Wahrscheinlich geknickt hat, so naiv verfallen sind.


Ist mir eigentlich gar nicht unerklärlich.

----------

> ...Aber eines vorab. Mir ist es manchmal unerklärlich wie Männer einer Thai, die schon in D lebt, also schon mindestens einen Partner mit grösster Wahrscheinlich geknickt hat, so naiv verfallen sind.


Da gibt es sicher mehrere Gründe, nur mal 3 davon:

Etliche werden wohl den Begriff 'soziale Kompetenz' noch nie gehört haben, geschweige können den hohen Level dieser Fähigkeit selbst einer Agrarschönen aus Dunkelthailand erkennen und einschätzen.
Da zieht fast jede Langnase den Kürzeren.

Fehlende Erfahrung mit der Andersartigkeit nichteuropäischer Kulturen, Denkweisen, Spielregeln.
Der dummbatzige Gutmensch ist in jedem von uns, mal mehr, mal weniger. Auch kulturell bedingt.

Notgeilheit (oder Dicke-Eier-Syndrom) beim Anblick von Mandelaugen. Und die potentielle Möglichkeit 3 Ränge in einer höheren Liga mitspielen zu dürfen.

----------

Und wieder mal etwas ganz feines:











Mia Madonna !!!!!   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

boah...ekelhaft die alte Schnalle

----------


## walter

> boah...ekelhaft die alte Schnalle


Madonna wurde erst kürzlich gegen die 25jährige Lara Stone von dem Mode-Lable Louis Vuitton entsorgt.

Der Bericht der Blick: Tss die Österreicher

*Stone lässt Madonna steinalt aussehen!*

 ::  Aber aber, dazu bedurfte es nicht der Lara.
Arividerla Madonna

Nun hat die Madonna mehr Zeit für ihre Latino-T(Schw)anzgruppe. Die sind bei Frauen aus dem Segment "Mergelmann&Töchter" für hatte Dollars manchmal schmerzbefreit. 

Madonna hat den Zeitgang ihres Abgangs schon längst verpasst. Jetzt macht sie sich nur noch lächerlich. Dafür bestraft sie jetzt das Leben (Frei nach Kumpel Gorbi).

----------

Also falls sich Madonna mal einen Schuss setzen möchte braucht sie nicht lange eine Vene zu suchen.

 ::

----------


## walter

In der Schweiz gibts das Zeuch doch legal. 
Mit dem Foto braucht sie nicht einmal ein ärztlichers Attest.   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Was ist das für eine Maschine?



Schreibmaschine von Peter Mitterhofer.
Zu sehen in Südtirol im Schreibmaschinenmuseum
 39020 Partschins, Kirchplatz 10

----------


## Mr Mo

Crazy
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0b4_1261109894

----------


## walter

Krank

----------

Das ist die Abschlussprüfung.
Da die alle weder schreiben noch lesen können, 
mussten sie sich halt etwas anderes einfallen lassen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Was manche für Fahrräder besitzen.

----------


## walter

Wo gibrs denn das Bike zu kaufen?

----------

Wie Sternchen in 10 jahren aussehen könnten...........

*Britney Spears*









*Paris Hilton*










*Victoria Beckham*











*Lindsay Lohan*








*Angelina Jolie*










*Kristen Stewart*

----------

V. Backham sieht doch heute schon so aus.

----------


## wein4tler

In der Nähe von Seattle (Washington) wurde dieses kuriose Foto aufgenommen, wo ein Baum um ein Fahrrad herum wächst. Anscheinend wurde dieses vor Jahrzehnten irgendwie dort so abgestellt und vergessen, dass dem Baum nichts anderes übrig blieb, als unbeirrt um das Fahrrad herum weiter zu wachsen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Mittlerweile schaut das radl schon ein bisserl ramponiert aus! (so a souvenir is wos schen's)



...und HIER diskutieren se, ob's ein fake ist - oder eben nicht  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Auch nicht schlecht! (fuer einsame tage im isaan) 




@wein4tler

Betreff: Neue Steuern ab 2010!

Minister Pröll will jetzt auch Steuern von Leuten eintreiben die guten Sex machen!

Keine Angst, DICH betrifft es nicht!

Aber MICH treibt dieses Schwein in den Ruin!

>>>Liebe Grüße & einen wunderschönen Tag noch<<<

TW

----------

Wenn Frau die ...........






bald bis zum Hals gehen.





Dann war es wieder einmal zu viel.



Madelyn Marie

----------


## Enrico

Klarer Fall, die iss Handballerin und gleich nach der OP wieder gehüppft  ::

----------


## walter

Von dieser Dame möchte ich die Muschi nicht sehen.   ::

----------

Ist die umgestrickt?
Aber gut rasiert.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal auf EskimoTube diese _Madelyn Marie_ angeguckt......

Da schaut das Ganze schon anders aus   :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

@TigerWutz: Wieso treibt Dich der Pröll in den Ruin? Bist ja eh in LOS. Da kann er keine Steuern eintreiben.
In Österreich bleibt da halt nur mehr das Astloch.   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> In Österreich bleibt da halt nur mehr das Astloch.


Kennst mich halt nicht richtig. 
Ist ja nicht so, daß ich 'ihn' mir in Ö in der eiskastentür einzwicken müßte.  




> Wieso treibt Dich der Pröll in den Ruin? Bist ja eh in LOS. Da kann er keine Steuern eintreiben.


Eh ned!
Ist ja eig. nur um den witz gegangen, dass DU halt keine angst haben musst, falls steuer auf guten sex eingehoben werden...  

Servas aus chiang mai 

 TW

----------

Donatella Versace

----------


## Robert

Noch eine von denen, die es in so mancher Hinsicht total übertrieben haben...

----------


## walter

@T.W.,
ich habe Madelyn Marie über Google verfolgt und dabei findet man sie auch in dieser Kleinferkelseite von http://www.freeones.xxx .
Schon recht grauslig die Kleine. Manchmal werden die Tüten sogar viereckert.   ::  

Die Donatello hat es bereits geschafft lebend mumifiziert zu werden.

----------


## wein4tler

Später sieht sie dann so aus.

----------


## walter

Sind das Moordamen?

----------


## wein4tler

Walter, das sind Mumien aus der Peruanischen Sandwüste.

----------


## schiene

> Später sieht sie dann so aus.



große Unterschiede zu ihr sind wirklich kaum zu erkennen

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn es regnet, ein netter Regenschirm.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Kieler Woche 2010 vom 19 - 27. Juni

Vom 19. bis 27. Juni 2010 werden wieder 3,5 Millionen Gäste aus 70 Staaten die Kieler Woche zur Segelattraktion des Jahres machen. Allein 6000 Gäste aus 50 Nationen werden aktive Segler sein. 1000 Veranstaltungen stehen auf dem Programm des größten Sommerfestes Nordeuropas.


Bildurheber: Jens Thöl

Im Tirpitzhafen erwartet die Marine Schiffe und Boote aus ca. 12 Staaten zum internationalen Flottentreffen. 
Am 26. Juni findet am frühen Mittag die große Windjammerparade statt, zu der mehr als 100 Groß- und Traditionssegler erwartet werden.

----------


## schiene

Die Kieler Wochen sind echt ein Erlebmis.Ich war mal vor 6 Jahren da und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen!!

----------


## schiene

ist ja unglaublich so nen riesen Loch.....

http://www.crazyass.com/bizarre/gian...roys-city.html

----------


## chauat

Ja da hat einer einen verdammt großen Bohrer gehabt.  ::

----------


## Didi-K

So´n Loch haben wir hier in Deutschland auch ... man sieht es nur nicht, weil da das Ober-Viehnanzamt drüber steht. In dem Ding verschwinden unsere Steuern  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Seit kurzem gibts auf den Fidschi Inseln ein Unterwasserhotel.
Allerdings nix für den kleinen Geldbeutel........
Ca.15.000 $ pro Person für eine Woche :: 
http://reisen.t-online.de/unterwasse...16844004/index

----------

